# Types with wings, MBTI correlation as based on PerC user profiles



## Impact Calculus

Cool chart. I think there is some truth to the theory that most people are attention seeking mistypes. Though I'm positive it has more to do with a misinterpretation as to which traits are key for that type. However, it ultimately should be their business as to whether they're a mistype or not. Framing a 4 or a 5 as a mistype based on perceived behavior is more stereotypical than the perception of those who mistyped themselves. Because we can't justify any distrust to a particular person, we should simply believe that each individual we see here has typed themselves correctly. I also don't think that it's fair to be annoyed by mistypes. Self actualization is at the top of Maslow's triangle after all. We're all bound to misinterpret ourselves somewhere down the line.


----------



## BroNerd

Well done, surprised thought that 6w7 isn't more common for ENTP.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

> *Type 4:
> 
> 4w3
> - 23% of PerC Fours
> - more intuitive and feeling than the PerC average
> - most common among: ENFP, INFJ, ISFP, ISFJ, ENFJ, INFP​
> 
> 4w5
> - 78% of PerC Fours
> - more introverted, intuitive, feeling and perceiving than the PerC average
> - most common among: INFP, INFJ, ISFP, ISFJ, ENFP, INTP​*


I was looking at the correlation between type 4 and introverts, except for ENFP's (and some ENFJ's in 4w3). I was thinking that maybe some of the ENFP 4's might be mistyping their core, but then I thought, "well, ENFP's are supposedly the most introverted extraverts, so maybe that's why there are so many type 4 core ENFP's?".


> *
> Type 6:
> 
> 6w5
> - 52% of PerC Sixes
> - more introverted and judging than the PerC average
> - most common among: ISFJ, INTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, INTP
> 
> 6w7
> - 48% of PerC Sixes
> - more sensing and judging than the PerC average
> - most common among: ISTJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFP, INFJ, ISTP*​


However, I read in an article once that type 6w7 is one of the most common for ENFP along with 7w6. The thing is, we hardly have any core 6 ENFP's listed here. I'm not implying that I believe our core type 4 ENFP's are mistyped necessarily, I'm just mostly typing out my thoughts on this...anyone have any input?​


----------



## aconite

Enfpleasantly said:


> I was looking at the correlation between type 4 and introverts, except for ENFP's (and some ENFJ's in 4w3). I was thinking that maybe some of the ENFP 4's might be mistyping their core, but then I thought, "well, ENFP's are supposedly the most introverted extraverts, so maybe that's why there are so many type 4 core ENFP's?".


I think that strong 3 wing can make Fours more attention seeking... well, IRL I know an extroverted, social 4w3.



Enfpleasantly said:


> However, I read in an article once that type 6w7 is one of the most common for ENFP along with 7w6. The thing is, we hardly have any core 6 ENFP's listed here. I'm not implying that I believe our core type 4 ENFP's are mistyped necessarily, I'm just mostly typing out my thoughts on this...anyone have any input?



Well, as I said, the sample is not very big, and literally a single user added can make a difference. I believe that 6w7 ENFPs are quite common btw.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Interesting statistics, I'm ISTJ 5w6-9w1-3w2 so I'm kind of an oddball from the statistics. Thanks nonetheless for the info, amazing to see the statistics of all PerC members…


----------



## Jewl

Great stats! I definitely think they reflect PerC. ^_^ Lol. In the good ways and the bad. XD 

I think there's definitely some Fours around here. I do agree there's far less than there actually are. I mean, the common assumption is if you value your identity, you are a complete individualist, you are artsy, you're emotional, you're sensitive, etc, then you're a Four. And most commonly, you really identify with the negative aspect of Four (but really, don't we all?). However, to say most Fours aren't, erm, nice to be around isn't quite true. I'm sure there's lovely, awesome Fours out there. Ahem, @_kaleidoscope_. ^_^ 

But it is true that they're rare, and I think it is so easy to identify with Four at first. Especially if you're a teenager. Just sayin'. 

Ah yes. I'm a 6w7. I'm one of the most common tritypes. Even my instinctual variants. Also, I'm a Hufflepuff. That came out of the blue. It has to do with psychology.  So, @_Owfin_, I'm with you when I'm with the least-liked-because-they're-so-common Enneagram people. XD I just find it hilarious that because of this, I'm a rare specimen on PerC. Lol.


----------



## kaleidoscope

paper lilies said:


> I think a lot of people believe that they're 4's especially if they're sensitive and artsy. What they don't realize is that 4 is a rare enneagram type (special snowflake syndrome?) and real 4's are incredibly vain, dramatic, and pretty intense individuals. Let's put it this way, if you think you're a 4 and you happen to meet a real 4 at some point in your life you'll be like, _*whoa*_. I have dated a core 4, it was _not_ a fun time.





MuChApArAdOx said:


> The only claimed 4 i know in my reality stands out like a sore thumb. When she walks towards the lunch table, we all put our heads down hoping she will walk right on by. She can make a beautiful moment into something negative in 3 2 1 seconds. The drama is enough to make me scream, the envy is over the top. I've only known her for a short time although it isn't difficult to see why she can't hold onto a man. The last man she dated ran like his ass was on fire  understandable. And agreed with the whole special snowflake thing. I'm a sensitive creature who like to draw/paint, so therefore i must be a 4. Me so special


So you're both saying : unless you're a an unhealthy Four, you're not a Four at all? That's like my telling you you're not a Seven because you're not all over the place, a party animal and excessive/impulsive - or that you're not an Eight because you're not a controlling asshole. *It doesn't make any sense to me. *

I always get irritated by this. Just because you happen to experience ONE person of the stereotype does not make them the embodiment of that type, or the general rule. It's EXACTLY like saying "Hey, I dated a guy who was an ESFJ and he sucked, that means all people from that type suck!"


----------



## kaleidoscope

Julia Bell said:


> Great stats! I definitely think they reflect PerC. ^_^ Lol. In the good ways and the bad. XD
> 
> I think there's definitely some Fours around here. I do agree there's far less than there actually are. I mean, the common assumption is if you value your identity, you are a complete individualist, you are artsy, you're emotional, you're sensitive, etc. And most commonly, you really identify with the negative aspect of Four (but really, don't we all?). However, to say most Fours aren't, erm, nice to be around isn't quite true. I'm sure there's lovely, awesome Fours out there. Ahem, @_kaleidoscope_. ^_^


Thanks Julia. This is a refreshing change from the popular opinion that Fours = drama queens/unpleasant. 

I understand your point that most teenagers or depressed people can relate to being a Four, and it probably is the cause of many mistypes. It makes sense, since the description is mainly negative and to be frank, depressive. That's not the aspect that I relate to however. 

It really irks me when people just latch onto the "rarest" enneagram type and start to criticize anyone who happens to fall into that category. I feel the urge to defend it.


----------



## paper lilies

kaleidoscope said:


> So you're both saying : unless you're a an unhealthy Four, you're not a Four at all? That's like my telling you you're not a Seven because you're not all over the place, a party animal and excessive/impulsive. It does not make any sense to me.
> 
> I always get irritated by this. Just because you happen to experience ONE person of the stereotype does not make them the embodiment of that type, or the general rule.
> 
> I'm not going to try to prove how I'm a Four, because I know I am. I'll just say that I never understood the hype about being a Four. In my eyes, it's the least "practical" or "useful" enneagram type. It's more of an obstacle than a privilege to me. I'll do anything to be any other type. So there.


What I'm saying is what I said.
There is no "hidden meaning" within my post.
I did not try to imply anything that you just stated.
We were talking about individual people, not you.
I did not mention you in my post, personally attack you, or single you out.
I do not think that all fours are bad people.
I did not ask you to prove that you were a four, nor do I expect that from anyone.
This is silly and irrational. I'm not replying to you any further.


----------



## kaleidoscope

paper lilies said:


> What I'm saying is what I said.
> There is no "hidden meaning" within my post.
> I did not try to imply anything that you just stated.
> We were talking about individual people, not you.
> I did not mention you in my post, personally attack you, or single you out.
> I do not think that all fours are bad people.
> I did not ask you to prove that you were a four, nor do I expect that from anyone.
> This is silly and irrational. I'm not replying to you any further.


Go back, and read your own post. You basically stated that "real" fours are dramatic and vain. How is that not attacking Fours? If this isn't being typist, I don't know what it is. 

I did not say at any point that you are attacking me, nor would I care if you did. I'm talking about generalizations here, nothing else. What's silly and irrational is you judging an entire type because of some guy you dated. The guy was obviously unhealthy if he had such a negative impact on you, and you're SO obviously biased, it's not even funny.


----------



## paper lilies

This post is unofficially deleted.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

kaleidoscope said:


> So you're both saying : unless you're a an unhealthy Four, you're not a Four at all? That's like my telling you you're not a Seven because you're not all over the place, a party animal and excessive/impulsive - or that you're not an Eight because you're not a controlling asshole. *It doesn't make any sense to me. *
> 
> I always get irritated by this. Just because you happen to experience ONE person of the stereotype does not make them the embodiment of that type, or the general rule. It's EXACTLY like saying "Hey, I dated a guy who was an ESFJ and he sucked, that means all people from that type suck!"


No, i'm sure there are healthy 4 out there in this world, i just haven't met one yet. I only know 1 confirmed, so not much to compare with. I'm pretty sure i made that clear in my post when i said_ the only claimed 4 i know_. Do i think there are people here that are mistyped as 4, you bet i do, i stand by that 100%. I'm not clear why you are making claims that my post says that every 4 is the same, that is a huge generalization on your behalf. I don't see anywhere that either of these post you quoted say anything about embodiment of that type, or the general rule. What you did was take it out of context, that is a given.


----------



## kaleidoscope

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No, i'm sure there are healthy 4 out there in this world, i just haven't met one yet. I only know 1 confirmed, so not much to compare with. I'm pretty sure i made that clear in my post when i said_ the only claimed 4 i know_. Do i think there are people here that are mistyped as 4, you bet i do, i stand by that 100%. I'm not clear why you are making claims that my post says that every 4 is the same, that is a huge generalization on your behalf. I don't see anywhere that either of these post you quoted say anything about embodiment of that type, or the general rule. What you did was take it out of context, that is a given.


Sorry, I wasn't specifically talking about you when I said that. It was mostly directed to paper lillies. I quoted you because you said the same thing, about this one Four you knew who was like this or that. It seemed like you were implying that being a Four = unhealthiness. 

All I'm saying is, just because someone is a Four taken to an extreme does not constitute the rule. If anything, they're the exception. In order to be a healthy Four, you shouldn't be excessive in any of the Four qualities you possess. I think the more obvious it is someone is a Four (in the excessive/unhealthy sense) the more this means that it's mostly likely due to a mistype, not the other way around. If you looked at unhealthy levels, it most likely takes on the form of a mental illness like depression, Narcissism, or Histrionic Personality Disorder.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

kaleidoscope said:


> It really irks me when people just latch onto the "rarest" enneagram type and start to criticize anyone who happens to fall into that category. I feel the urge to defend it.


I agree. I'm often the same way. Although with me, like I said, it irks me most when someone declares a mistype, explains why they believe they are Type Y rather than Type X, and then has a bunch of people insist that "You are really a Type X in denial". Who are other people to judge? And if it is the case that someone originally typed correctly, but has come to believe they are a different type, then they will figure it out in time. I think that some mistypes (genuine or not) are the result of someone coming to a new/different understanding of themselves. This isn't always the case, that is true. But it definitely can be.


----------



## paper lilies

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No, i'm sure there are healthy 4 out there in this world, i just haven't met one yet. I only know 1 confirmed, so not much to compare with. I'm pretty sure i made that clear in my post when i said_ the only claimed 4 i know_. Do i think there are people here that are mistyped as 4, you bet i do, i stand by that 100%. I'm not clear why you are making claims that my post says that every 4 is the same, that is a huge generalization on your behalf. I don't see anywhere that either of these post you quoted say anything about embodiment of that type, or the general rule. What you did was take it out of context, that is a given.


This is exactly what I was trying to say when I said that it was silly and irrational.
We were talking about individual people and it turned into a huge generalization.
I may have not come across a healthy core 4 in my travels but I actually enjoy kaleidoscope very much on this forum. I wasn't meaning to attack her or make her feel bad and it truly wasn't my intention to do so.


----------



## kaleidoscope

paper lilies said:


> This is exactly what I was trying to say when I said that it was silly and irrational.
> We were talking about individual people and it turned into a huge generalization.
> I may have not come across a healthy core 4 in my travels but I actually enjoy kaleidoscope very much on this forum. I wasn't meaning to attack her or make her feel bad and it truly wasn't my intention to do so.


It wasn't my intention to attack you either. I just get REALLY defensive when it comes to things like this. Ask @Julia Bell, haha. It's not an attack against you, just a natural protectiveness towards my type.. Blame the Eight in my tritype. I enjoy your posts as well.

(That being said, I think you're a little too reactive to be a type 9, lol)


----------



## Steel Magnolia

kaleidoscope said:


> (That being said, I think you're a little too reactive to be a type 9, lol)


Now, now. What did I just say about making assumptions regarding mistypes? Tsk tsk!


----------



## kaleidoscope

Steel Magnolia said:


> I agree. I'm often the same way. Although with me, like I said, it irks me most when someone declares a mistype, explains why they believe they are Type Y rather than Type X, and then has a bunch of "You are really a Type X in denial". Who are other people to judge? And if it is the case that someone originally typed correctly, but has come to believe they are a different type, then they will figure it out in time. I think that some mistypes (genuine or not) are the result of someone coming to a new/different understanding of themselves. This isn't always the case, that is true. But it definitely can be.


I think I know what you mean, and I agree. I think people get far too offended about another person's mistyping. How does it affect you, really, if someone is mistyped? It's their problem, not yours. They're the ones in denial!

Yes, I completely agree that it can differ according to your self perception. After all, the test *is *self report.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Steel Magnolia said:


> Now, now. What did I just say about making assumptions regarding mistypes? Tsk tsk!


:laughing: Couldn't help it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

Another thing: I don't believe that people who type as 4, 5, and 8 need to necessarily "reconsider" their typing. Not if they did their research and gave serious thought as to what their flaws and deepest, darkest fears might be. I found that with me, my deepest, darkest fears were not registering on a conscious level. It wasn't until I had a major insight that the problem finally became known to me in its entirety. With me, when I have a major insight, that is usually when the door to self-discovery has been opened. I have actually been hit with a bunch of repressed memories as of late. And this time, I can actually understand the issues behind the events that took place in my life.

Also, my husband is a 5, and he is a classic, textbook 5 in many ways. He has tested out as such, and when I asked him how long he has been in the process of gathering knowledge as a defense (it seems to be a defense mechanism with him), he said, "From childhood". So he is rare, but I knew that before figuring out that he was a 5. I don't think he is mistyped at all.


----------



## paper lilies

kaleidoscope said:


> It wasn't my intention to attack you either. I just get REALLY defensive when it comes to things like this. Ask @Julia Bell, haha. It's not an attack against you, just a natural protectiveness towards my type.. Blame the Eight in my tritype. I enjoy your posts as well.
> 
> (That being said, I think you're a little too reactive to be a type 9, lol)


I understand that, it must hurt to have someone say, "This type is (insert negative word)" and you're thinking, "I'm not like that at all!" I was just a little taken aback by your reaction. However, I was not wonderful to you and for that I am very sorry. I'm not upset with you and I certainly don't think that you're a mean, bad or awful person (nor do I think your type is either).

I know that I'm a 9w8 Sx/Sp. I'm still unsure about my tritype though.
For kicks, what type would you guess though? I'm interested.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

paper lilies said:


> I understand that, it must hurt to have someone say, "This type is (insert negative word)" and you're thinking, "I'm not like that at all!" I was just a little taken aback by your reaction. However, I was not wonderful to you and for that I am very sorry. I'm not upset with you and I certainly don't think that you're a mean, bad or awful person (nor do I think your type is either).
> 
> I know that I'm a 9w8 Sx/Sp. I'm still unsure about my tritype though.
> For kicks, what type would you guess though? I'm interested.


How about 6? ;p

That said, I read your mistype thread, and I think you've typed correctly.


----------



## kaleidoscope

paper lilies said:


> I understand that, it must hurt to have someone say, "This type is (insert negative word)" and you're thinking, "I'm not like that at all!" I was just a little taken aback by your reaction. However, I was not wonderful to you and for that I am very sorry. I'm not upset with you and I certainly don't think that you're a mean, bad or awful person (nor do I think your type is either).


Haha, that always happens. I don't exactly put up warning signs before my outbursts :\ I'm sorry if I came across as harsh. Again, I just can't resist challenging the stereotypes, especially when it comes to me. I'm glad your experience of a Four didn't affect your overall perception of the type.

I'll send you a VM about your type, because I think I derailed this thread enough already haha. ^^


----------



## PlushWitch

Well... I actually do think that at least 2/3 of 4s and 5s on here are mistyped different types (a lot of whom don't even post in the Enneagram section). And I'm not saying they all want to be special or anything like that. But I think a LOT of them might just have taken one tests that told them they are that type and so they stick with it. Some might also have read a description and thought it fits. It's so extremely easy for certain types to relate to descriptions of type 4 and 5! I "have been" a 4 and a 5 myself. I even "have been" a withdrawn tritype (5w4 4w5 9w1) in different orders. And all I - and especially the test - had right about my tritype was the 9w1 fix! I even typed as that tritype after having invested quite some time in reading Enneagram texts ect. And even now that I know my tritype I still type as a 4 on tests! But I am by no means a 4 nor do I have a 4 fix. I think I got to accept that when I realised that my sister-in-law must either be a 4 or have a 4 fix (healthy version :wink. 

Only listening to others (and eventually understanding what they actually mean and how I'm actually a 6w7 with a 2 (not with a 4) fix) helped me see my real type.

So if you just take a test to fill in that box for the Enneagram table and just read a few texts that you can actually relate to very well because you're an INFx or INTx doesn't make you a 4 or a 5. And that's how I think most "4"s and "5"s actually "become" those types. I read in the 4 forums quite often. And I can't say that I think most of the people hanging out there with a 4 label are really 4s...maybe it's half of them... and the non-4s often even seem to be more active on the 4 forum than the real 4s who often participate but don't start threads as often...

ok... done. :tongue:


----------



## Chipps

What this data has taught me:

1. Most of the ENFPs aren't 6w5s.
2. Neither are most of the Ne doms.
3. 614 tritype is not common among ENFPs.

Conclusion: Chipps is a special snowflake. Yes, we have a badass over here.


Lol, more seriously: I love the chart. I like looking at statistics, but I could have never took the time out to collect all this data so kudos to you. Also, do you know how many of those 6s were counterphobic?


----------



## Steel Magnolia

I just noticed that the most common tritype for an ISTJ is 135. I am a 164, so that makes me super-special.:tongue:


----------



## aconite

Chipps said:


> Lol, more seriously: I love the chart. I like looking at statistics, but I could have never took the time out to collect all this data so kudos to you. Also, do you know how many of those 6s were counterphobic?


Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't know how many of the Sixes are CP.


----------



## PlushWitch

aconite said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't know how many of the Sixes are CP.


Somehow I don't think you can say 'this six is counterphobic and that six is phobic". I see it more as a degree of counterphobia that's maybe explained by instinctual stackings, tritype and maybe wings and cognitive functions. I think I'm mainly phobic (strong *sp* first, 692) but do have quite some counterphobic tendencies (sp/*sx* ascetic). If someone told me I AM phobic, I'd only believe it if there were no 6s that are more phobic than I am. But I know a few in real life...so... :laughing:


----------



## aconite

PlushWitch said:


> Somehow I don't think you can say 'this six is counterphobic and that six is phobic".


I know. It was an answer to Chipps's post 



PlushWitch said:


> I think I'm mainly phobic (strong *sp* first, 692) but do have quite some counterphobic tendencies (sp/*sx* ascetic). If someone told me I AM phobic, I'd only believe it if there were no 6s that are more phobic than I am. But I know a few in real life...so... :laughing:


I think it's a bit like with the wings. I can recognize both 7w6 and 7w8 traits in myself, I think that my wings are mostly balanced (now), although looking at my younger years I think that 7w8 issues were more problematic than 7w6 ones.


----------



## PlushWitch

aconite said:


> I know. It was an answer to Chipps's post


I know. :kitteh: I just used your sentence as a means to jump in on that topic. O


----------



## SilentScream

PlushWitch said:


> ... and the non-4s often even seem to be more active on the 4 forum than the real 4s who often participate but don't start threads as often...
> 
> ok... done. :tongue:


I was wondering the same thing. The 4's inherent need to be unique would make something like a forum experience where everyone's trying to relate to each other a very ... I dunno ... hard experience for them. I may be wrong, but aren't 4's not supposed to relate to anyone ... at all .. 

Oh well ... just my random mistype thought of the day.

Personally, I relate the least to 8 and 5. I relate well to the rest in that order

3>4>2>6>7>9>1>8>5. Though I relate to some parts of both 8 and 5 as well. And something tells me that given my tritype, I'm supposed to and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

Jawz said:


> I was wondering the same thing. The 4's inherent need to be unique would make something like a forum experience where everyone's trying to relate to each other a very ... I dunno ... hard experience for them. I may be wrong, but aren't 4's not supposed to relate to anyone ... at all ..
> 
> Oh well ... just my random mistype thought of the day.


Type 4s have a hard time relating to most people, but I wouldn't say that they're not supposed to be able to relate to *anyone*. Fours desperately want someone to love them, despite the fact that they feel like "something is missing from their essence" (I have no idea what that means- maybe it means "born different", like I mentioned in the 4 subforum). So while they have a hard time relating to others, and don't wish to be absorbed in the crowd (for fear of losing uniqueness and individuality), they very badly want to be accepted for who they are, just as they are.


----------



## PlushWitch

Steel Magnolia said:


> Fours desperately want someone to love them, despite the fact that they feel like "something is missing from their essence" (I have no idea what that means- maybe it means "born different", like I mentioned in the 4 subforum). So while they have a hard time relating to others, and don't wish to be absorbed in the crowd (for fear of losing uniqueness and individuality), they very badly want to be accepted for who they are, just as they are.


Be careful. Many 6w7s will also be able to relate to this - at least if you explain "something missing from their essence" the way you did. :wink:


----------



## SilentScream

PlushWitch said:


> Be careful. Many 6w7s will also be able to relate to this - at least if you explain "something missing from their essence" the way you did. :wink:


As perhaps a 3 would as well who's in the process of trying to uncover his/her masks and get at the core of who they _really_ are after having faced some sort of failure brought about by their existing sense of self ---- and once they figure themselves out, they're much more true to their individuality and accepting of themselves and their differences --- and that includes acceptance of their flaws and weaknesses. The 3 deception has a way of disappearing after failure and their search for authenticity [including their unique identity can both be a very painful but rewarding experience]. 

The thing is that the way a 3 goes about "fleshing" out his/her personality makes them unique as a result of that process of mimicking and assimilation.

However, I do understand that the core motive is different. A 3's underlying need is to become "better" in order to avoid a repetition of failure.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jawz said:


> I was wondering the same thing. The 4's inherent need to be unique would make something like a forum experience where everyone's trying to relate to each other a very ... I dunno ... hard experience for them. I may be wrong, but aren't 4's not supposed to relate to anyone ... at all ..


I'm not really going to mention the Four forum, because I really don't spend much time there. I'll answer this as an INFP though. Being in the INFP forum, around people similar to me in many ways, is a wonderful feeling. I've finally found a place where I feel somewhat understood. As a Four, it's something I have struggled with finding ever since my early years. It's definitely not frustrating to me, it's more of a "I'm finally home" kind of feeling.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

PlushWitch said:


> Be careful. Many 6w7s will also be able to relate to this - at least if you explain "something missing from their essence" the way you did. :wink:


Also 6w5, maybe it's a 6 thing. I related with that also. Then again, i relate with many behaviours and fears of many ENNG types, so finding something specific to one type is like a merry go round


----------



## Sayonara

Fascinating! How long did it take you to do that though, that must have required a lot of time! xD

And yeah I agree that people are mistyped sometimes, but meh, I'm of the belief that if they are truly open-minded they'll eventually recognize their type. So it doesn't bother me.


----------



## PlushWitch

Sayonara said:


> And yeah I agree that people are mistyped sometimes, but meh, I'm of the belief that if they are truly open-minded they'll eventually recognize their type. So it doesn't bother me.


Yeah, that's true. But it definitely spoils some statistics. :wink:


----------



## PlushWitch

@aconite Dunno, but maybe the following poll will provide some more insight regarding the mistype problem in your statistics.:ninja: :kitteh:

http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...am-type-how-did-you-find-out.html#post2512750


----------



## aconite

PlushWitch said:


> @_aconite_ Dunno, but maybe the following poll will provide some more insight regarding the mistype problem in your statistics.:ninja: :kitteh:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...am-type-how-did-you-find-out.html#post2512750


Thanks! I'll look into that.



Sayonara said:


> Fascinating! How long did it take you to do that though, that must have required a lot of time! xD


Gathering data - 2 days
Processing data - about an hour

So... not very long 

About mistypes: thousands of paragraphs could be written about it. For example, according to my data, the most common Enneatypes in the INTP sample are 5, 6 and 9. I think it's accurate enough, although I believe that the percentage of Fives is not as overwhelming as here, on PerC (60,3% of INTPs are Fives). In my not so humble opinion, most Enneagram tests and descriptions focus too much on behaviour (rather than motivation). I'm an INTP 7, by the way, and I tend to test as 5 

[HR][/HR]
I compared my data (May 2012) to the sticky (January 2012) by @_slightlycrazed_ and the article (April 2010) by @_Liontiger_.

(keep in mind, though, that my sample is the smallest, because I included only winged ones, and it's a bit different from the original post, because I try to update my sample - now it's 601 users)



1st (mine)1st (sticky)1st (article)2nd (mine)2nd (sticky)2nd (article)3rd (mine)3rd (sticky)3rd (article)ENFJ2
(44.0%)2
(39.3%)2
(50.0%)3
(20.0%)3
(12.8%)6/7/9
(11.5%)9
(16.0%)7
(11.7%)6/7/9
(11.5%)ENFP7
(34.7%)7
(34.6%)7
(39.8%)9
(14.7%)4
(21.8%)4
(21.3%)4/6
(13.3%)2
(19.6%)2
(20.4%)ENTJ8
(36.0%)8
(38.0%)8
(42.9%)1
(16.0%)3
(21.9%)1
(19.0%)3
(12.0%)6
(13.5%)3/7
(14.3%)ENTP7
(43.8%)7
(47.9%)7
(54.2%)3
(17.4%)3
(14.3%)8
(18.6%)8
(10.9%)8
(8.9%)5/6
(5.8%)ESFJ2
(33.3%)2
(36.1%)2
(50.0%)6
(25.0%)6
(16.4%)1/6
(14.3%)3/4/9
(12.5%)3/4
(13.1%)1/6
(14.3%)ESFP7
(33.3%)7
(31.1%)9
(38.5%)2/9
(20.0%)2
(20.0%)7
(23.1%)2/9
(20.0%)4/9
(13.3%)2/6
(15.4%)ESTJ3/6
(20.0%)3
(25.8%)3
(44.4%)3/6
(20.0%)6
(22.6%)6
(33.3%)1/8
(12.5%)1
(19.4%)1/8
(11.1%)ESTP7
(50.0%)7
(48.2%)7
(50.0%)8
(28.6%)3
(14.5%)8
(31.3%)3
(14.3%)8
(11.9%)5
(12.5%)INFJ4
(26.7%)4
(31.5%)4
(47.3%)5
(20.9%)5
(18.0%)6
(13.2%)9
(12.8%)2
(14.0%)9
(12.6%)INFP4
(32.9%)4
(44.0%)4
(56.5%)9
(22.8%)9
(17.1%)9
(19.0%)5
(17.7%)5
(16.6%)5
(9.5%)INTJ5
(33.9%)5
(50.0%)5
(59.5%)6
(23.2%)6
(20.2%)1
(16.2%)8
(14.3%)1
(10.2%)8
(7.2%)INTP5
(60.3%)5
(69.5%)5
(78.0%)6
(10.3%)6
(8.7%)4/9
(5.7%)9
(8.6%)4
(5.4%)4/9
(5.7%)ISFJ2
(33.0%)2/6
(28.1%)6
(34.8%)6
(38.5%)2/6
(20.3%)4
(21.7%)9
(15.4%)9
(13.5%)5
(17.5%)ISFP4
(33.3%)4
(28.1%)9
(40.5%)9
(24.2%)9
(23.2%)4
(29.7%)6
(21.2%)5
(14.63%)6
(13.5%)ISTJ1
(40.6%)6
(34.5%)1
(20.9%)6
(21.9%)5
(24.0%)6
(25.8%)5
(15.4%)1
(21.3%)5
(19.4%)ISTP5
(38.4%)5
(44.2%)5
(27.6%)6/9
(18.0%)6
(16.7%)1
(17.2%)6/9
(18.0%)7
(10.0%)8/9
(13.8%)

...and points! (3 for the 1st place, 2 for the 2nd place, 1 for the 3rd place)


1stpoints2ndpoints3rdpointsENFJType 29Type 34Type 7/Type 94ENFPType 79Type 45Type 2/Type 92ENTJType 89Type 1/Type 34Type 1/Type 34ENTPType 79Type 3/Type 84Type 3/Type 84ESFJType 29Type 67Type 13ESFPType 78Type 97Type 26ESTJType 39Type 66Type 13ESTPType 79Type 85Type 33INFJType 49Type 54Type 6/Type 92INFPType 49Type 96Type 53INTJType 59Type 64Type 13INTPType 59Type 64Type 44ISFJType 68Type 28Type 4/Type 92ISFPType 48Type 97Type 5/Type 62ISTJType 67Type 17Type 53ISTPType 59Type 65Type 94

gaaah, I so wish I could edit the original post!


----------

